# ldap sous MacOS X



## benR (7 Juin 2002)

n'étant pas à deux expérimentations près, je me suis installé openLDAP sur MacOS X (le package de Marc Lyinage  dispo ICI ).

mais, en suivant les instructions sur Quick Start guide sur openldap.org, quand je veux ajouter un élément à mon annuaire, le serveur me demande un mot de passe LDAP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




en gros, je comprends plsu grand chose à ce qu eje fais à partir de ce moment là...

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à mettre en place rapidement un petit annuaire simple ?

merci !


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

Allez BenR je vois ton post tomber en ruine parce que personne ne répond alors j'y vais mais je ne t'assure rien du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai installé la chose sans problème, j'ai configué le fichier slapd.conf j'ai starté la chose, et en voulant ajouter un élément il m'a aussi demandé le mot de passe, là j'ai rentré secret si tu te rappelles bien c'est le mot de passe qui et ds le fichier de conf:

rootpw          secret

Il ne m'a pas mis de message d'erreur maintenant savoir s'il a effectivemnt ajouter mon entrée de facon correct la je te laisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que LDAP est moi on se connait pas encore


----------



## benR (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Allez BenR je vois ton post tomber en ruine parce que personne ne répond alors j'y vais mais je ne t'assure rien du tout *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci beaucoup !





je vais tenter ce que tu décris dès que j'ai le temps, et je te tiens au courant

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
* parce que LDAP est moi on se connait pas encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas tout seul à tenter des trucs fous !


----------



## benR (12 Juin 2002)

damned !!

après avoir entré la pasword, j'ai une erreur:
ldap_bind: Invalid Credentials


pas cool




des que j'ai plus d'infos, je reviens !


----------



## simon (12 Juin 2002)

Moche allez courage tant qu'on a la motive pour faire des trucs barge c'est tout bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais moi je vais te laisser parce que dodo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## Onra (13 Juin 2002)

Rien de plus normal les gars. Si vous voulez consultez, ou ajouter/modifier votre annuaire il faut toujours rentrer un mot de passe.

La configuration des utilisateurs et de leurs droits doit être faites avant d'utiliser l'annuaire.

Comment faites-vous pour intérroger votre annuaire :
- avec des commandes shell ?
- depuis une page web ?
- ou avec un browser ldap ?


----------



## benR (13 Juin 2002)

pour le moment j'interroge l'annuaire (et je le remplis) avec des commandes shell uniquement...

enfin, j'essaie de le remplir, quoi... je comprends pas d'ou vient cette erreur...

mais je peux le faire !!


----------



## Onra (13 Juin 2002)

Pour plus de simplicité, je te conseille d'utiliser un browser ldap. Ca te permettra de consulter de manière visuelle ton annuaire.

J'ai déjà utilisé le browser à l'adresse suivante : www.iit.edu/~gawojar/ldap/ 
Il est en java, donc il te faut un jre si tu n'en as pas.

Je l'ai jamais utilisé sous MacOS X. Donc, tiens moi au courant de tes essais.


----------



## Onra (13 Juin 2002)

Pour plus de simplicité, je te conseille d'utiliser un browser ldap. Ca te permettra de consulter de manière visuelle ton annuaire.

J'ai déjà utilisé le browser à l'adresse suivante : www.iit.edu/~gawojar/ldap/ 
Il est en java, donc il te faut un jre si tu n'en as pas.

Je l'ai jamais utilisé sous MacOS X. Donc, tiens moi au courant de tes essais.


----------



## benR (13 Juin 2002)

merci !
en fait j'avais deja téléchargé LDAPPER 2 (soft osX), que j'ai réussi à fair efonctionner en me connectant à l'annuaire LDAP public d'une université US (celle du gars qui a fait le soft)...

mais je n'ai pas réussi à le configurer pour qu'il aille regarder mon annuaire local...

je fais des essais (avec ton browser java), et je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Onra (13 Juin 2002)

Désolé pour le message en double mais j'ai mon proxy qui a eu qques pbms...

Pour ton erreur, le "credentials" c'est ton password. A mon avis le mot de passe que tu passe pour le bind n'est pas bon.

Voilà


----------



## benR (13 Juin 2002)

bon...
a priori, aucun problème pour lancer le soft dont tu parles: il tourne, j'ai fait 2-3 trucs....


par contre, tout doit chier au niveau de ma config LDAP... je crois que finalement je comprends rien aux o=, cn= ....

peut etre devrais-je me replonger dans la doc...

toujours preneur d'aide, néanmoins !


----------



## Onra (13 Juin 2002)

Un annuaire LDAP permet d'organiser de manière hiérarchique des données. Un peu comme dans une entreprise ou des répertoires.

Le o c'est pour organisation.
Tu peux hiérarchiser ton annuaire de la façon suivante :
c=fr,o=macgé,ou=membre,cn=BenR

Pour plus de renseignements (et surtout parce que je dois y aller...)
regarde le lien suivant : http://www-sop.inria.fr/semir/personnel/Laurent.Mirtain/ldap-livre.html


----------

